# Alfa Brera !!!!



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

If you haven't already seen it, watch this - stunning! (turn up the volume!)

www.machinewarriors.com


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

nice - this is where i wish i had more than rubbish desktop speakers


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Don't like it!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Thumper - is that a gta engine in your sig pic?.... it looks like a much cleaner version of mine.....


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Donners said:


> Don't like it!


You are joking....................

even Amster and Clarkson(TG) said they would buy one

Mine is already on order :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> You are joking....................
> 
> even Amster and Clarkson(TG) said they would buy one
> 
> Mine is already on order :wink:


Advice I gave was good hey 

Nice one! 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.brera.alfaromeo.com/

Hrm....not bad outside..... but then just take a look around :?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like it!
> ...


Personally no, I'm afraid I really don't like it at all.
Looks quite old fashioned, I don't think Alfa have ever got it quite right on the looks front. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Donners said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


Have to admit - I'm not sure about it either :? Superb front end but once you get to the rear arches it seems to go a bit pearshaped - The rear pillar is out of proportion somehow and soooo wide, plus the back end has some very odd angles and curves that just don't do it for me (bit like the new Civic). :? As for the interior, ummm - looks almost unfinished, especially the "aluminium"(maybe) door handles with the bolt heads showing.

That said, as with most Alfas, it will probably look better in the metal and stir some emotions - I have always had a soft spot for them and their individuality. 8)


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> Thumper - is that a gta engine in your sig pic?.... it looks like a much cleaner version of mine.....


Sure is! 147GTA 3.2 V6 in a beautiful Pewter Grey metallic shell, 18" multi-spoke alloys and gorgeous Black & Grey leather interior.

Those who haven't sampled a REAL Alfa 'in the flesh' have no idea of the Grin Factor. Yes, it is a 'lively' driving experience and the depreciation is grim, but I'd much rather have an engaging drive than the sterility of Audi - and as for the interiors, no contest. Italian chic v German lederhosen ....

As for reliability and customer service, my experience is:

Audit TT 225 Quattro, full AmD treatment, 3 years = great car, appalling customer service, huge amount of problems (dropping windows, faulty cam chain tensioner from new, faulty coil packs)

Audi A6 2.7 Biturbo Quattro 1 year = Lovely car, square wheels (same problem as RS4) - worst customer service ever. Changed wheels & sold car.

Alfa 147GTA 2 years = Very rare car, fabulous drive, sounds gorgeous, looks to die for, great customer service (honestly!), no faults (hope I don't regret saying that!)

Go figure!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Cool ride Thumper.... :wink:

mine's in Alfa red, black leather, with five pot 17's.......

do you have the big brakes?..... mine's an 04 plater so it had the 330mm upgrade done.... don't know if it's a big deal but aparently the 305mm discs can warp.....


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes - the brakes are pretty awesome (but they need to be when you _do_ get in a bit of bother!).

Can't wait to try the Brera 3.2 V6 - the 4WD should make a big difference.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Donners said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


I beg to differ (IMO of course) 










I wonder if my TT will still be on the road when it is 37 years old :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Still waiting for the phone call

i booked testdrive three months ago


----------

